# NAS Mainside



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Well I am going to get am early start in the morn with some bait from Outcast and the. Head back to NAS to do a little fishing.... We'll see if I can pull some black drum or trout up. I'll let you guys know. Anyone else frequent out there?

-Jonathan


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

went there today from 1 to 5, caught seven sheepies, two were 19 and 20 inch


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Was at the Coast Guard Station last weekend on the beach and hooked into some bull reds. Landed one huge one.


----------



## gtuck13 (Feb 14, 2011)

Has anyone tried fishing in front of the C.O.'s building along the waterfront
buy the sea ramps? I am thinking of trying there this weekend.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

gtuck13 said:


> Has anyone tried fishing in front of the C.O.'s building along the waterfront
> buy the sea ramps? I am thinking of trying there this weekend.


I have seen a lot of people fishing there and not much caught. The water is shallow so far out and you have to get the bait out past the shallow areas. There is a sign across from the flag that says no fishing to the East of it and fishing is allowed to the West. Good luck:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## gtuck13 (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info I have a friend at security i'll check with him about the exacts of were you can and can't.:thumbup:


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

The MWR website has a map of the allowed fishing spots


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

hahah that map is from 2006, there have been 3 different CO's since then


----------



## pcolabeachbum (Jul 9, 2010)

cornflake, you're we're swappin fishin secrets this summer. just sayin.

-anna


----------

